# Loken's Dig Box



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Loken playing in his Digging Box, this is one of the activities he loves. He had a funny expression on his face so I thought I'd share. It was like....Mom, I'm playing I didn't think there'd be cameras out lol I get the same look from my daughter sometimes too lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's a handsome little fellow


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Larry


----------

